# What are you wearing right now?



## kaytav

Was getting bored... 
thought to open a thread which may get good piece of replies.. lolz
So what are you wearing right now? what color?
Well, i am wearing a white shirt with blue strips and a dark jeans pant with a little white spots...


----------



## TxBuilder

Shirt pants, socks under shirt underwear.

When I leave work I think about right said fred.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39YUXIKrOFk]YouTube - Right Said Fred - I`m Too Sexy (The Original)[/ame]


----------



## Paul79UF

shorts and a t-shirt....It's getting hot here in Florida!


----------



## TxBuilder

Paul79UF said:


> shorts and a t-shirt....It's getting hot here in Florida!


91 right now where I'm at.

It's hot.


----------



## kaytav

TxBuilder said:


> 91 right now where I'm at.
> 
> It's hot.



91? 91 what? Fahrenheit? well that's nothing at my place it was 46 C' few days ago and sometimes it crosses 50 in summer season (which is going on right now)


----------



## TxBuilder

kaytav said:


> 91? 91 what? Fahrenheit? well that's nothing at my place it was 46 C' few days ago and sometimes it crosses 50 in summer season (which is going on right now)



In the middle of the desert?


----------



## rebeccasmith

jeans  and a t-shirt ...


----------



## TxBuilder

Jeans, shirt, undershirt, underwear, and sandals today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

TxBuilder said:


> Jeans, shirt, undershirt, underwear, and sandals today.



TX, I really hate to be the wet blanket...*but*...almost to much info (this is another location for a dancing bacon strip)


----------



## TxBuilder

oldog/newtrick said:


> TX, I really hate to be the wet blanket...*but*...almost to much info (this is another location for a dancing bacon strip)



It wasn't too much info a month ago, but now, all of the sudden, it's too much info. See if I ever tell you what I'm wearing again.


----------



## nealtw

I friend of mine was worried about her elderly father so she set up a camera on his computer so she could check on him during the day. It didn't work out to well because most of the time he would wonder around the house with nothing on but the radio.


----------



## GiannMichells

Well, I am wearing a white pant and a midnight blue upper. It's looking fabulous.


----------



## TxBuilder

nealtw said:


> I friend of mine was worried about her elderly father so she set up a camera on his computer so she could check on him during the day. It didn't work out to well because most of the time he would wonder around the house with nothing on but the radio.



Hilarious. When I am older, I hope my children do this because I am going to do the same thing just to mess with them. Ah the joys of getting older and getting away with more.


----------



## RD55

just got back from the gym so Im wearing gray gym shorts and a gray shirt, its hot out here as well, was 87 today


----------



## bighill

i'm wearing khakis and a blue t-shirt. very exciting! lol


----------



## TxBuilder

Pants, shirt, hat.


----------



## makeni

I am wearing a pink blouse, light pink short and underwear since I just stay at home.


----------



## BridgeMan

makeni said:


> I am wearing a pink blouse, light pink short and underwear since I just stay at home.



Meaning that if/when you do go out, you don't wear underwear???  Cool!


----------



## TxBuilder

BridgeMan said:


> Meaning that if/when you do go out, you don't wear underwear???  Cool!



That's how I read it.


----------



## mrrobinson

i'm wearing blue flannel PJs....ah yes


----------



## SnellExperts

gym shorts and a band tee. Its a lounging day for me


----------



## campbellsoup

blue jean shorts, and a yellow carhart t-shirt


----------



## SteveMarker

Shirt & trousers for today :lol:


----------



## SnellExperts

AlexJohn24 said:


> I'm also wearing Harajuku Lovers 'G' perfume which smells like coconut.



That's an interesting fragrance for perfume. I don't think I have ever smelled a coconut scented fragrance product before. I am kinda curious to see how this smells.


----------



## TxBuilder

Jacket. It's cold out.


----------



## SnellExperts

TxBuilder said:


> Jacket. It's cold out.



I would think that if it was that cold out then you would want something more on than just a jacket lol...jk


----------



## TxBuilder

SnellExperts said:


> I would think that if it was that cold out then you would want something more on than just a jacket lol...jk



I'm in Texas, a jacket will take me through the winter.


----------



## mudmixer

Today, I am wearing sandals with wool footlets and have to avoid the leftover snow (first of the year - 2"). Tempt is 33F finally and wearing an open jacket (liner and boots in the Jimmy) and haven bothered with gloves yet, although it was 14F (8F wind chill) yesterday morning.

All snow will be gone and 50F by Wednesday.

Dick


----------



## campbellsoup

AlexJohn24 said:


> Jeans, a dark green cotton sweatshirt jacket with a heartagram on it and black suede boots. I'm also wearing Harajuku Lovers 'G' perfume which smells like coconut.




my niece has that perfume, we actually got her a whole set of each small bottle for Christmas last year.


----------



## JamesFC

Right now I wear a tshirt & a trouser!


----------



## clerk1z

Jeans & blue t shirt


----------



## drsmiley

under armour grey pants, and a roger waters black zip up hoodie.


----------



## TxBuilder

Pants shirt. 

Still working out well for me.


----------



## Kone

I am wearing jeans and t shirt.


----------



## mudmixer

Shorts (denim or cotton) with an open fleece jacket (sleeveless if I wear a long sleeve shirt). I still wear sandals, but have switched to the pricey wool socks.

Dick


----------



## Admin

A button up and some sandals. I like keeping it simple.


----------



## Admin

Pajama bottoms and a long sleeve shirt. It's nice. I wish I could where these to places other than Walmart.


----------



## Wuzzat?

nealtw said:


> I friend of mine was worried about her elderly father so she set up a camera on his computer so she could check on him during the day. It didn't work out to well because most of the time he would wonder around the house with nothing on but the radio.


Under my clothes I'm naked.
There is a very small chance that some day I will be too sexy for my clothes but that, of course, will be a matter of opinion.


----------



## Admin

Wuzzat? said:


> Under my clothes I'm naked.
> There is a very small chance that some day I will be too sexy for my clothes but that, of course, will be a matter of opinion.



I guess you're not a never nude then?


----------



## Wuzzat?

Austin said:


> I guess you're not a never nude then?



Except when I am.


----------



## nealtw

Don't forget to look cool while you work


----------



## Admin

I can't get my dogs to work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## nealtw

It's those cool glasses.


----------



## Admin

I have those, I think my dogs are just lazy.


----------



## nealtw

Dogs,are like kids, when they'er young and cute we spoil them and when they get older and not so cute they appear lazy.


----------



## Admin

Pajamas. Sprung out of bed a little late this morning.


----------



## Fireguy5674

Blue jeans, my favorite, very well worn sweatshirt and house slippers.  Sitting at the computer looking at the walls I need to finish insulating and drywalling.  Why am I not enthused about getting those jobs done????????


----------



## vanywan

I am wearing a jeans and a shirt


----------



## Admin

Banned another spammer today. Did it in my pajamas. Worked out well.


----------



## nealtw

Lone ranger pajamas?


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:
			
		

> Lone ranger pajamas?



I thought you knew Austin was a Spider-Man and Batman fan.


----------



## nealtw

Couldn't find a good photo to go with the Austin Powers one liner.


----------



## oldognewtrick

This won't work?

http://www.anyclip.com/movies/austin-powers-the-spy-who-shagged-me/


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin has been known to yell "I demand respect" with frappa lappa latte on his nose and chin at our weekly morning board meetings..


----------



## Admin

oldognewtrick said:


> I thought you knew Austin was a Spider-Man and Batman fan.



Batman yes. Spiderman not so much. 



oldognewtrick said:


> Austin has been known to yell "I demand respect" with frappa lappa latte on his nose and chin at our weekly morning board meetings..



It's a soy machiatto. It's the same thing you order, and if we're all screaming "I demand respect" why am I being singled out? 

Next meeting I'm not bringing a week old party sub. Take that! 

Right now I'm wearing pajamas.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin said:


> It's a soy machiatto. It's the same thing you order, and* if we're all screaming "I demand respect" why am I being singled out?*
> 
> Next meeting I'm not bringing a week old party sub. Take that!
> 
> Right now I'm wearing pajamas.



Because you are the Supreme Commander and Inspector and I both have gag orders against us...


----------



## nealtw

Found a pic of the last meeting, Austin is the one in pajamas.


----------



## inspectorD

Nice Oldog...reaaaallll nice..now he's not bringin the food? Geez..I did'n't even get any punches in!!..and I'm not gonna get em when he is obviously down...I mean, he's still in his pajama's.
Sigh...I never get the memo's....and just cause I opened my yapper that one time, the gag order is still in play?


----------



## Admin

nealtw said:


> Found a pic of the last meeting, Austin is the one in pajamas.



We weren't all in pajamas?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin said:


> We weren't all in pajamas?



Yes, but *we* own cloths besides PJ's...:


----------



## nealtw

Oldog; Was that you crusin with the whole family


----------



## oldognewtrick

Yes, yes it was.


----------



## nealtw

I guess you will be the new designated driver, unless you get into inspectors soup again.


----------



## inspectorD

Just keep out of the jug...it ain't seasoned yet....but you could use it to drive the Jeep.


----------



## nealtw

inspectorD said:


> Just keep out of the jug...it ain't seasoned yet....but you could use it to drive the Jeep.


 
Did you mean the JEEEEEEP


----------



## Admin

inspectorD said:


> Just keep out of the jug...it ain't seasoned yet....but you could use it to drive the Jeep.



No. That's the entire reason we stretched it out like that.


----------



## nealtw

See, even his jeep is OUTSTANDING in it's field.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:
			
		

> See, even his jeep is OUTSTANDING in it's field.



Usually stuck in the field is a better description.


----------



## nealtw

And I just thought you were driving a low rider.


----------



## Admin

oldognewtrick said:


> Usually stuck in the field is a better description.



That's why we bought the winch!


----------



## nealtw

Austin said:


> That's why we bought the winch!


 
But the full priced one came with instructions.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> But the full priced one came with* instructions*.



What are you suppose to do with those?


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> What are you suppose to do with those?


 
Use them to start the fire while you waite for the search party


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> Use them to start the fire while you waite for the search party



Logical conclusion.


----------



## Admin

That's why I brought all those cans of bacon grease.


----------



## nealtw

hog fuel??


----------



## inspectorD

Austin said:


> That's why I brought all those cans of bacon grease.



Wait,WHAT? Wheres the Bacon??........


----------



## oldognewtrick

inspectorD said:


> Wait,WHAT? Wheres the Bacon??........



You really need to read the memos more often...:beer:


----------



## Admin

Nope, just grease. I ate the bacon before I got there.


----------



## Admin

Elastic pants. Ate to much yesterday.


----------



## Admin

Normal pants. No overeating last night.


----------



## Admin

Pajama bottoms and a long sleeve shirt. It got cold again down here in Texas.


----------



## nealtw

You need to book a trip to Barrow in October and then complain about cold.


----------



## Admin

I want to. I would be going solo though. I don't think the wife and kids could handle it.


----------



## lesliemorris85

[FONT=&quot]The usual lazing-at-home attire right now, my husbands shirt and a PJ bottom. [/FONT]


----------



## Jimbo56

Absolutely freezing here in Yorkshire, so i'm wearing about 4 layers even though i'm sat on my sofa! :banana:


----------



## Admin

lesliemorris85 said:


> [FONT=&quot]The usual lazing-at-home attire right now, my husbands shirt and a PJ bottom. [/FONT]



I'm in the same, but it's my shirt and pants.


----------



## nealtw

Austin said:


> I'm in the same, but it's my shirt and pants.


And all this time we thought you were wearring the wifes baby dolls:hide:


----------



## Admin

Nope, not me.

Today I'm in a long sleeve with a flannel and jeans. It's cold out.


----------



## Admin

Pajamas. I don't think I'm going to change today.


----------



## Admin

Pants, button up shirt. No shoes, no socks.


----------



## mudmixer

Shorts, Hawaiian shirt and sandals.

I am inside (70F) and it is 90F outside. - Waiting for the humidity and storms to come someday soon.

Dick


----------



## Chris

Shorts and a tee shirt, also 70 inside and over 100 outside. Waiting for the moving van so I can get the hell out of this hell!


----------



## Fireguy5674

Shorts, T-shirt and tennis shoes with short socks. The shirt is soaked thru because I was outside for 20 minutes.  I hate summer!  Give me snow over 90 with 70% humidity any day


----------



## nealtw

Cover-all as per the safety rules, 87 degrees, right between the river and the golf coarse. If the balls don't get you the sceeters will.


----------



## Admin

It's raining, so I'm wearing galoshes and nothing else. My neighbors hate me. I think I'm prepared.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin said:
			
		

> It's raining, so I'm wearing galoshes and nothing else. My neighbors hate me. I think I'm prepared.



Well, if they can't take a joke...


----------



## Admin

No they can't. More of the same today. I wonder if they will call the cops? New neighbors so I'm unsure.


----------



## Chris

Wearing Shorts and a Tshirt, waiting a few more minutes before I go out and work on my smoker to annoy my neighbors.


----------



## Admin

It's raining, so I'm wearing galoshes and a rain coat.


----------



## Admin

Pants, shirt, no shoes. Same as it ever was.


----------



## isola96

It's flipping extremely hot up here in the NY region and this is exactly what happens when you stay outside in the heat for too long......


----------



## Chris

Shorts and a tee shirt, I think that is all i own.


----------



## Admin

All I own is jeans. My wife says I own shorts, but I can never find them.


----------



## Fireguy5674

I am wearing jeans and a tee shirt.  The jeans actually feel good because the high today will only be 77 with a wind out of the northeast at 10+MPH.  Blessed relief!!!!!!!


----------



## Admin

That sounds nice. I get to wear jeans in the 104 heat. It's terrible.


----------



## isola96

Austin said:
			
		

> That sounds nice. I get to wear jeans in the 104 heat. It's terrible.



104?!?!..... You better start looking for those short lol


----------



## Admin

I asked my wife and she insist their in there. Shorts are just miniature pants right?


----------



## isola96

Austin said:
			
		

> I asked my wife and she insist their in there. Shorts are just miniature pants right?



Ha ha yes they are just miniature pans. You can always cut the pants into shorts or just cut your entire legs off so you don't have to deal with it anymore ha ha lol!


----------



## Chris

isola96 said:


> Ha ha yes they are just miniature pans. You can always cut the pants into shorts or just cut your entire legs off so you don't have to deal with it anymore ha ha lol!



Than he might stop breaking his toes as well.


----------



## Admin

Today I'm going out for lunch, so a suit. A business suit.


----------



## mudmixer

Since it getting unseasonably cold here (49F tonight), I will continue to wear shorts and a shirt, but will use pure wool socks before my sandals. - They are great if it is wet.

Dick


----------



## Chris

Flip flops and a bandana...........


----------



## Admin

Chris said:


> Flip flops and a bandana...........



Same here. Went out and bought a new pair, broke in minutes.


----------



## Chris

I wear Sketchers flip flops, they seem to last longer than any other brand.


----------



## Admin

I wear OP, but I couldn't find them so I bought a $1 pair. Not worth the dollar.


----------



## Chris

The dollar could have told you that!


----------



## Admin

You'd think, but I've lucked out and bought things for a dollar that have worked out well, mostly candy. 

I love candy.


----------



## Admin

Jeans t shirt and sandals. I'm going out this afternoon!


----------



## Chris

Underwear, I am in bed.


----------



## Admin

Lucky you. I'm in bed and I don't have any to wear. Stupid laundry day.


----------



## Chris

I like to keep my sheets clean?


----------



## Admin

Smart man. 

Today I'm sitting around in my underwear waiting for the shower. Seems there's a break in the water main and it's going to down for a few hours.


----------



## Chris

Need me to come out and fix it?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Need me to come out and fix it?



If you don't mind visiting Austin and having him greet you in his skivies...


----------



## Admin

A robe and some pajama bottoms. Not feeling to hot today. Think I caught a stomach bug but it's to early to tell.


----------



## Admin

Tuxedo. I have a fancy lunch with havasu today. I'm dressing to impress.


----------



## Chris

I'm just wearing a bowtie. Thats it! I am adding some french doors to my house today.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin said:
			
		

> Tuxedo. I have a fancy lunch with havasu today. I'm dressing to impress.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Admin

He has all the pics. 

Today I'm sitting around in my underwear waiting for the AC repair guy to get here.


----------



## Chris

Sitting in my underwear surfing the web.


----------



## Admin

About the same on my end.


----------



## Chris

Today is shorts, shirt and shoes since I am working.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> I'm just wearing a bowtie. Thats it! I am adding some french doors to my house today.


 
Only a bowtie, where do you keep your screwdriver?:banana:


----------



## Chris

Wouldn't you like to know.


----------



## Admin

I would. Is it in your bow tie? 

Today I'm wearing clothes. Not sure why.


----------



## nealtw

He didn't say where he was wearing it.


----------



## alesha

yoga pants and tshirt- james bond movie then bed!


----------



## Admin

I am fully dressed with no where to go....till a little later. I've been dressed since 6:30. 

My little girl started school today!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Austin said:
			
		

> I am fully dressed with no where to go....till a little later. I've been dressed since 6:30.
> 
> My little girl started school today!



Separation anxiety ?


----------



## isola96

Weekend jeans on a week day... I had the day off lol


----------



## Chris

Shorts and tshirt.


----------



## Admin

Fully dressed, doc appointment in an hour.


----------



## Chris

Sitting in my underwear surfing the web, I need to get a real job!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:
			
		

> Sitting in my underwear surfing the web, I need to get a real job!



Why, seems perfectly normal to me... But, consider the source.


----------



## Admin

Chris said:


> Sitting in my underwear surfing the web, I need to get a real job!



I know the feeling, all the same I prefer to not wear pants if I don't have to.


----------



## Admin

My feet are cold. Suggestions?


----------



## Chris

Sorels........


----------



## nealtw

Austin said:


> My feet are cold. Suggestions?


 
Move to a warmer climate:banana:


----------



## Admin

I think it would be to warm then. 

Today I am fully dressed.


----------



## toshfive

Working- trouble shooting some computers & printers in shorts & t-shirt. Love my job


----------



## Chris

Take a guess. I am in bed.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Take a guess. I am in bed.



Leopard print briefs and a feather boa? ...you asked...:banana:


----------



## Chris

Are you spying on me?


----------



## Admin

oldognewtrick said:


> Leopard print briefs and a feather boa? ...you asked...:banana:



Isn't that what everyone wears to bed? Sometimes I trade out the boa for a throw pillow. Depends on how bloated I'm feeling. 

You know when you eat like 4 mcdoubles and a large fry and then rummage your fridge right before bed? That's when I like one. 

Today I'm wearing the same thing I've been wearing for three days. My daughter brought home a cold, and I have a rule. I don't change till I'm feeling better. 

These socks stink.


----------



## Chris

It's to hot for socks here.


----------



## Admin

It was here too, but no worries I'm feeling a lot better so I am back to not wearing shoes and socks.


----------



## alex_gold

i m wearing blue jeans, white pullover and this watch


----------



## Chris

Shorts and a tshirt today no watch.


----------



## oldognewtrick

27* for a high today, wearing long johns and a sweatshirt, jeans and thermal socks, sitting inside by the fireplace...:


----------



## bud16415

Was 7F when I got dressed for work but the wind chill said -8F so I loaded the clothes on oldog X 2 pretty much. Now its afternoon and it&#8217;s up to 16F and we are roasting.

It&#8217;s supposed to really drop Monday and Tuesday next week and get cold. Three dog night weather.


----------



## Chris

My truck this afternoon.


----------

